# PDroid flashing problem



## alexbt1992 (Nov 7, 2012)

So, I've had my phone rooted for a few days and learned of an application called pDroid, and decided to install it. While installing, I've followed every instruction that was provided in the pDroid application description, but I stubmled upon this problem:
---------------------------------
-- Installing: /sdcard/PDroid-v1.32-b-fb-build-4.zip
Finding update package...
Opening update package...
Installing update...

Starting AROMA INSTALLER version 1.00
2011 by amarullz xda-developers

E;Error in /sdcard/PDroid-v1.32-b-fb-build-4.zip
(Status 1)
Installation aborted.
---------------------------------
What am I doing wrong? I am currently using the same ROM as the one used above, and I patched it correctly (it said success). I followed another person's problem and tried following his steps, but it was very vague with instructions, and even trying to do what he said, nothing worked. I also tried doing this with different ROMs, but the result came with that same error. *I also read on [*http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/HTC_Eris/How-To/Nandroid] that I should backup my ROM (which I did) and it will be placed in a "Nandroid" folder, which I don't have and think is irrelevant, unless told otherwise. *Any help is very much appreciated.*

I am using pDroid Patcher v1.32.

I also apologize if this isn't the right section to post this kind of topic.

Link to the ROM: http://forum.xda-dev...896&postcount=1


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

"Currently only supports Gingerbread (more to come)."

Are you running gingerbread?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

There's ports for it to ICS, obviously not this one.


----------

